# Cleaning Honeycomb From Dead Hive



## JLMissouri (Dec 12, 2012)

I had an earlier post where I attempted to rescue some bees from a fallen tree. Well they didn't make it and left before my package of bees got here. 

Anyway I have about a five gallong bucket full of honeycomb from these bees. When the tree fell much of the honeycomb slapped together and is now smashed together with dead bees, brood and everything else in the mix. I have been taking any of the honeycomb with honey and putting it out by the beehive that I just installed the package in. They will clean up the comb and I have clean honeycomb remaining.

So here is the question. How do I clean the honeycomb with brood and everything smashed together? Is there an easy way to clean this up? If I heat it will the dead bees and such float to the top? I would like to end up with some usable beeswax if there is a good way to clean it.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I've just put the whole lot in a can. Put the can in a pot of water (double boiler). Heat until the blob is melted. Pour it into a cardboard container such as a pringles can. Make sure you put a few layers of cheese cloth or a nylon knee high over the top of the can to strain out the big parts. Secure it with a rubber band. After pouring, pull out the cloth and discard. Allow the rest to cool until set. Put the can over a bowl and poke a hole in the bottom. Any honey will come out the bottom (I feed this back to the bees). Once drained, peel the can away from the wax that was above the honey. The bottom can be scraped and use the top of the chunk of wax. Continue to remelt and strain until it's as clean as you want it.

Of course there are probably better ways to do this. This is just how I do it.


----------



## JLMissouri (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info. So the dead bees and stuff don't float to the top?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

There are several ways to clean the wax up. I use a solar melter in the spring thru early fall. You can put the mess in like a 5 gallon pail and set it in the trunk of a car sitting in the sun to melt it down. At mid day when it is hottest take it out and pour thru regular house screen in to a mold of some sorts. I use the bread pans sprayed with a veggie oil. Some debre will float to the top and you can skim it off but usaully you get wax also
Another way is to use a double boiler, is what I use in the winter over a heat sourse cook stove wood burner or camp stove.
Again pour it thru house screen into molds. I made my double boiler up at the Good Will store fitting kettles together till I got what I wanted.
I have also seen guys us a plastic tub with a top on it setting in full sun too. Still haveto strain it how ever.

 Al


----------

